# Agility at the Worlds (small dogs video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I can't even imagine this course with the big dogs...





 
Fun to watch cause they aren't all 'clean' runs....


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Love watching agility runs, some of those dogs can really fly. I've seen some reallly nice runs with shepherds too, love watching them do the jumps.
Handler in the first clip almost bit the dirt of few times...wonder if she got extra points for a good recovery?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the advantages of having a little dog! I'd step on it or trip over it, and splat They do make it look sooooo easy tho


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Love watching the little dogs run


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So fun to watch the little doggies run!


----------

